# اعادة تدوير الاسكواتش (الاطارات) ..



## شارت بلس (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
لي دراسة في عمل مصنع لاعادة تدوير مخلفات الاستكواش التالفة لانتاج حبيبات المطاط و بودرة المطاط ..وغيرها
حيث ان الامكانيات لدي متوفرا .. 1-رأس المال .. 2-الموقع.. 3-العمالة.. 4- مواد الخام (الاطارات) حيث استطيع توفير يوميا بمقدار 1 طن من الاطارات واكثر 
-------------------
وحيث اريد من يقوم بأدارة المشروع . على ان يكون لديه خبرة
توفير دراسة كاملة للمشروع
وقبل اقامة المشروع وهي المرحلة الاخير ( تسويق المنتج) حيث اريد بمن سيقوم بأدراة المشروع توفير الشركات والعقودات وتصديرها لشراء المنتج 
-------------------
ودمتم


----------



## شارت بلس (26 أغسطس 2007)

عفوا .....تعديل على مسمى .... الاسكواتش = الكوتش واقصد بها (الكفرات المستعملة )


----------



## صناعي1 (26 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الموضوع مفيد لك
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=51428


----------



## zayed all najjar (28 أغسطس 2007)

تدوير الاطارات مشروع مهم ومفيد للبيئه
يمكن تصنيع اكثر من 180 منتج -من تدوير الاطارات
للعلم سعر حبيبات المطاط تتعلق بحجم الحبيبات كلما كان اصغر زاد السعر
ويتراوح بين 175 دولار حتى 300 دولار للطن

زايد


----------



## برنس البرنس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

انا هسعدك


----------



## القناص المسافر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الرجاء من الأخوان الكرام..إللي عنده علم في هذا الموضوع لا يبخل علينا ..لأني ناوي بإذنالله تعالى تنفيذه


----------



## القناص المسافر (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ...........كيف يتم تسويق هذا المنتج ....علمآ أنني في السعودية...ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## frkash (26 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم الاخ شارت ابليس ممكن تعطين التكلفة لهذا المصنع وكيفة التسويق للمادة اخوك يوسف من ليبيا


----------



## alhmd (2 أبريل 2010)

frkash قال:


> السلام عليكم الاخ شارت ابليس ممكن تعطين التكلفة لهذا المصنع وكيفة التسويق للمادة اخوك يوسف من ليبيا


اولا الأخ اسمه شارت بلس 
يأخى لو مش عارف تقرأ حاول تفكر فى المعانى:83:


----------



## mohsen _ofeg (30 مايو 2010)

الاخ الفاضل 
قمت بدراسة المشروع بكافة نواحية التجارية ومصادر المعدات وحق المعرفة و التسويق للمنتج .
وكذلك قمت بزيارة المصانع المنتجة للمعدات . أتمنى ان نستطيع التعاون فى هذا المجال.
تحياتى.


----------



## W. Y. Hikmat (9 يونيو 2010)

يوجد العديد من المراجع ووسائل تدوير الاطارات منها الطحن على درجة الحرارة العادية والطحن من خلال التبريد المفاجيء بالنيتروجين ومنها الاذابة لتحويلها إلى ديزل ومنها الاذابة بالميكروويف ومنها التفتيت بواسطة الدفق المائي "Waterjet" واستخداماتها متعددة منها مدخلات الطاقة ومنها تحسين التربة ومنها الانجيل الصناعي ومنها مضامير سباق الخيل ومنتجات مطاطية لا حصر لها مثل صناعة السرنجات أو الحقن الطبية ولا يتسع المجال لذكرها جميعا

وعند إنشاء مشروع نبدأ بتحديد المنتج النهائي وأين نذهب في استثماراتنا بحيث لا نصل لنقطة اللا عودة إذا ما اكتشفنا أن ما ما وصلنا له لم يكن ما يجب أن نصل إليه ...


----------



## الســـديم (22 يوليو 2010)

انا حاب اعرف ايضا عن قيمة الألات التي تستخدم في اعادت التدوير وكم التكلفة 

لأن راس المال 100.000 ريال 

فهل بإستطاعتي القيام بذلك


----------



## محمودالسويسى (26 يوليو 2010)

الحمد للة فانا لى الخبرة فى هذا المجال تحديدا بحيث انشات مصنع صغير ومتكامل من الالف الى الياء فى هذة الصناعة ومن يريد الاستفادة فعلية ان يسالنى وانا اجيبة باذن اللة


----------



## الســـديم (26 يوليو 2010)

محمودالسويسى قال:


> الحمد للة فانا لى الخبرة فى هذا المجال تحديدا بحيث انشات مصنع صغير ومتكامل من الالف الى الياء فى هذة الصناعة ومن يريد الاستفادة فعلية ان يسالنى وانا اجيبة باذن اللة


 

اخوي محمود اسعد الله مسائك بكل خير ​1-اريد ان اعرف بدائيا كم كلفك المشروع 
2- ونوعبه الآلات وكيفية الإستخدام 
3- وكم عدد الأيدي العامله الازمه . 
4-وايضا الوقت المستغرق في العمل لكي انتج اطارا واحد فقط . 
5- طرق التسويق ​مع خالص شكري لك ​


----------



## naifooooonaif (16 سبتمبر 2010)

mohsen _ofeg قال:


> الاخ الفاضل
> قمت بدراسة المشروع بكافة نواحية التجارية ومصادر المعدات وحق المعرفة و التسويق للمنتج .
> وكذلك قمت بزيارة المصانع المنتجة للمعدات . أتمنى ان نستطيع التعاون فى هذا المجال.
> تحياتى.


 
الاخ محسن ارجو مراسلتي 
××××××××××××××××


----------

